# White Van Man strikes again



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Currently touring round Norfolk and, this afternoon, drove through the picturesque narrow roads of Stiffkey and on towards Blakeney, where upon we passed by - with complete ease I might add as it was a normal width road - a bus, several cars and another motorhome, this was being followed by 'white van man' who proceeded to take half of our wing mirror with him :x :x :x 

"I don't believe it" we both yelled...... swiftly followed by several other expletives!

So much for saving a bit of dosh on this holiday


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

That's really tough luck.
I had a similar experience in Cornwall with a people carrier.
Then the pratt had the audacity to demand the cost of a new one. I just picked up my mobile and dialled 999.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

It's so frustrating - last year in the Lake district we took a couple of hits but no damage as everyone was driving at snails pace.
Today's particular prat didn't even flinch, let alone stop.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

And to me in Scotland a couple of years ago when a coach smashed my offside mirror, he didn't even stop either.

Some inconsiderate road users out there - especially if they are driving a company vehicle.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldnt be very happy, but.....what goes around comes around. My 'white van' was parked by the roadside a couple of months back, when i heard a bang and a tinkling of glass spinning down the road. I looked and saw a 4 x 4 hareing down the road - which never stopped. B*****d, im thinking, hes broke my mirror. :evil: 

However, on inspection, because that mirror is quite slack on its mount, it had just been pushed flat, and was fully intact. It was HIS mirror strewn over the road. :lol:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Same problem nr Watchet on a narrow lane. Builders banged about Transit van coming on about 50mph, I pulled in as far as possible and stopped, expecting him to help us both out in passing by. No chance, didn't even attempt to slow, just totalled my wing mirror! Cost £350+ to replace.
Hope the B*****d falls of a roof and his customers don't pay up. Sure it was done deliberately, no attempt to stop or slow down, I couldn't even attempt to follow or chase him, a couple of miles before I could even stop to turn around.
No excuse at all. I think I read a similar thread a while back, it sounded suspiciously familiar in detail and area. Sounds ridiculous, but I think this guy deliberately targeted our mirror!!! 8O :evil: :evil:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
On the lorries you could some times fit a" Mirror Roo Bar" sort of,however when looking at the cab of our Peugeot, i think this would cause even more damage to the vehicle. If you do not mind what your vehicle looks like from the front,a suggestion ,and only that, is to put red and white chevrons onto the front of your mirrors,in theory,this may distract the other driver,just enough to apply a liitle brake pedal,its all very smoke and mirrors,in efforts to protect your chariot of choice,sneaky...... but it may just work. Have fun,its hell out there on the hill.
If you dont mind what your vehicle looks like at all,rig an Armacor steel rubbing strip around it like the chemical tankers have,that way you can park anywhere and allways have a spare space at the side of you,and be able to brush builders vans off at will lol,the technical term for this is "Leaning on".
Gearjammer


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Look at this a different way.

I hate 4 x 4`s as they often 'bully' smaller vehicles. If I see one coming, I sometimes 'drift' over the white line a little. I always come back on track in plenty of time (unless it`s a black 4 x 4). They are the worst offenders.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW's brand new car, summer early evening, turns into Devon lane. 8) 

Young male driver in a car with go-faster tape all over it. He was driving well above the 30mph limit, MrsW was stationary pulled in to left side really tight. :evil: 

Other car comes past well out in middle of road and hits the side of her car with his wing mirror - leaving damage all down off-side of vehicle and his wing mirror at the scene. He drove off without stopping but three different people got his number and car description.  8O 

Next stop - visit local police station, full details of the crunch given, driver description given independently by three different people, witness statements obtained. I took picture of other car outside the registered keeper's house still missing wing mirror (which had his number etched on it!).  

Three months later, notified that police were taking no further action as insufficient evidence!  

Fortunately damage to MrsW's car was plastic put on rather than metal bent and local bodyshop cleaned it off with appropriate cleaners f.o.c. - excellent service.  

We were obviously disappointed that the driver was not even interviewed for leaving the scene of an accident or failing to stop, but there was "insufficient evidence" - although we still had his broken off wing mirror, with the number etched on and the whole mirror housing!   

A salutary lesson - avoid Devon lanes!  

Dave


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Penquin said:


> MrsW's brand new car, summer early evening, turns into Devon lane. 8)
> 
> Young male driver in a car with go-faster tape all over it. He was driving well above the 30mph limit, MrsW was stationary pulled in to left side really tight. :evil:
> 
> ...


Oh well you know where he lives Dave :wink:  :lol: :lol:

Cheers Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had my scudo van nearside mirror taken out by an oriental gentleman taxi driver as I was stationary at a set of traffic lights.
He courtiously stopped and gestured that he would wait round the corner as he was in the left filter lane.
Did he wait . Did he b.ll.x

Earlier in the year we visited Devon. the council there let Vans Mh`s buses etc trim the hedges with their door mirrors.

Vive La France.

ps white van man is now upgrading to silver vans


dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What really gets me going is these Aholes wanting all the road, I'm driving with my wheels in the gutter and they want to ride the white line, knowing how to judge the width of your car and it's position on the road should be taught by driving schools.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

My solution to all the previous posts is this, If we see a Van/Lorry driving what is in my mind careless/dangerous, I take the Telephone No (if available) or the company name + the reg, I then telephone the Transport manager, stating my complaint, most times we get a courteous response and an apology.
However on the odd occasion that I get a transport manager with a bad attitude, I get in touch with the local department of transport, as all transport companies have to have a licence, again I explain the attitude of driver and then transport manager.

Will someone lose thier job, well if they don't change the bad driving habits then I don't really care.

But let's get onto us Motorhomers, and of course Tuggers, we are a social lot, enjoy hospitality at rallies etc, then having scooped a lot of alcohol proceed to drive before it is out of our systems, I personally no longer drink and have always been of the opinion that Zero Tolerance shoud be the law, Harsh, damn right, but if it saves a life.......

regards


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What really gets me going is these Aholes wanting all the road, I'm driving with my wheels in the gutter and they want to ride the white line, knowing how to judge the width of your car and it's position on the road should be taught by driving schools.


I gave up driving in the gutters years ago just so an idiot can pass at high speed unimpeded. Now I hold my line and 'go big' :evil: of course they can come past but only when I let em - and not at 80mph


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Penquin said:


> MrsW's brand new car, summer early evening, turns into Devon lane. 8)
> 
> Three months later, notified that police were taking no further action as insufficient evidence!
> 
> ...


But I bet if you were to have taken matters into your own hands and meeted out some justice, the police would have been onto you like a shot, evidence or none :twisted: What message does it give the young hooligans - that it is fine to wreck as much carnage as they like on the roads as there will be no payback. 8O

We aren't particularly wide (well, I'm not, **** is :lol: :lol: ) but sometimes I wonder if approaching cars are deliberately trying to run us off the road or whether they just haven't a clue how wide their own vehicle is.

Mrs. D


----------

